# Body Suggestion



## ryanrichmond (Jan 28, 2019)

I shot weddings a long time ago with my trusty D300 and a variety of great lenses. I sold all of my gear a while back and it's been about 7 years since I've picked up a camera. I can't even remember the last time I logged into my account on this forum
I've missed photography almost every day and only now am I able to even entertain the idea of getting back into it. 

I don't plan to shoot weddings anymore but I do want the option to do the occasional portrait session. Really, I just want to shoot for me in low light conditions with a 50 1.4

I'm so out of the loop as far as technology goes. I've been trying to do my research with the use of Google and this forum but it's all pretty overwhelming. 
Every time I find a decent used body, it has high actuation count and scares me off. 

My budget is about $500

HELP!


----------



## jaomul (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't know the market where you live but maybe a used d7200 would be possible for 500. It doesn't have the bullet proof build of your old d300 but it's a great camera


----------



## greybeard (Jan 28, 2019)

D750's are at a pretty good price these days.  They are one Nikon's best low light FX cameras


----------



## Braineack (Jan 28, 2019)

For that budget, find a used D600.  Youre not finding a D750 for $500.

https://www.adorama.com/us 1084151.html

this one is priced at $499.  Call and see what the shutter count is at.  Then get the serial number and call Nikon and see if the shutter has been replaced yet.  If not, chances are VERY HIGH it's suffering from oil slinging issues and Nikon will replace the shutter for free -- ultimately replacing the only moving part and basically bringing the camera to refurbished status.

I'd highly recommend the 58mm 1.4 over the 50mm 1.4.


----------



## Strodav (Jan 28, 2019)

If you want to stay with Nikon the D7200 DX is a great buy right now and at 24mp, great for portrait work as well as most everything else.  I used mine for landscapes, wildlife, especially birding, before picking up a D500.  If you want a full frame, look at the D750.  My D7200 came with an 18-140mm f3.5-5.6G kit lens, which is a very competent walk around lens and works well for portraits.  When I got serious about event photography including portraits, I picked up a Tamron 85mm f1.8.  You will be very pleased with that lens.  A good place for camera and lens reviews is DxOMark.com.  Another place I find useful is Northrup Photography.   The easiest way to get to their videos is through Facebook.  Just search for Northrup Photography.  Welcome back.  Enjoy!


----------



## cgw (Jan 29, 2019)

I'd try to stretch the budget for a new D7200 since prices are slowly trending down. For me, it's a great all-rounder and a stone cold bargain for what it delivers. Its ability to meter with Ai/AiS lenses opens up all kinds of options. Great viewfinder. Long-life battery. Get a used battery grip for extra capacity and the optional AA tray. The APS-C sensor will cause you no embarrassment.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> ..the occasional portrait session. ..low light conditions with a 50 1.4


When you shot portraits before, were you using a 50mm lens?  That's quite short, IMO, maybe too short, if that is what you had in mind.  The 50 f/1.8 g is another good option for low light. 

I suppose you could jump in with a Nikon D3200 for about $400, and buy a 50mm lens for another hundred, and you're in under budget.  

Another option is to keep watching for a really good deal on a used pro body and hope to find a really good lens for cheap.  

Good luck!


----------



## ryanrichmond (Jan 29, 2019)

Designer said:


> ryanrichmond said:
> 
> 
> > ..the occasional portrait session. ..low light conditions with a 50 1.4
> ...



No I was using the Tamron 28-75 2.8 or the Nikon 85


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 29, 2019)

You can't have it all.

If you want a great body, prepare to pay for it. Consider it like a triangle:

Low Actuations
//...................\\​Low Price  =======  High Quality

That said, there are still plenty of great bodies, that - while not professional, and not as good in low light - are still perfectly usable, and on the cheaper end (I.E. D5300, etc).


----------



## ryanrichmond (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the help, everyone. I'm thinking that my "need" for a rugged body and finding it hard to find anything decent and in good condition for $500, that I need to expand my budget. I've been looking at the D610 and hope to find one with a lens within the $800 range


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2019)

D600s will be less than D610s and they are the ~_exact_ same camera. 

Adorama has (7) D600s for $600 or less in various conditions.   they have an E- rated one for $510.

It's much harder AND expensive to find a used D610.


Now again, the best part of the deal:

The many, if not most, D600s experienced oil spatters on the sensor.  They are protected from a lifetime warranty against it.  If your D600 exhibits it, they will replace the shutter for free.  If shutter count is what you're concerned with -- no other camera on the market has coverage specifically for the shutter.  If the oil comes back after repair, they will replace the camera outright for a brand new D610.  This is well documented.  This is what makes the D600 an amazing buy.


At $500, you have $300 to work with for a lens.  you can pick up the 50mm 1.4d for around $100, or buy a decent all-around lens like the 24-85mm (or 24-105D) and stay way under budget.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks, Braineack that’s some good info! 
I’ll call Adorama tomorrow and get the low down on one of the 600’s they have for sale. 

I found a 610 tonight with a lens includes and agreed to a good price but when I asked him to check his actuations, he said it was 83,000 so i declined.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Jan 30, 2019)

The 600's that Adorama currently has were all in the 100k-115k actuation range.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2019)

I bought my D800 with 9,100 clicks.

IIRC, the shutter count doesn't get reset in the body if the shutter has been replaced.  I would ask for the serial number of that "E-" rated one at $510 and call Nikon and see if the shutter has been replaced on it yet.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Jan 30, 2019)

I called back and they told me they had no idea how many actuations were on the $509 D600 *Shrug*
He then offered me the camera for $489 and free shipping.
Nikon said the shutter has not been replaced but obviously they would replace it for free if I have issues so I guess it's just a gamble.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2019)

Pretty damn good price for still one of the top sensors on the market:






worse case, you buy it and return it.

First thing I would do is look at the sensor for oil, if it had any I'd start the repair process and get a new shutter installed.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Jan 30, 2019)

I went ahead and bought the camera at $489 

Like you said, if I see the actuation count is ridiculous, I'll return it within the 30 day return period and if the sensor is screwed, I'll have Nikon replace it. I appreciate the help


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 30, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> I went ahead and bought the camera at $489
> 
> Like you said, if I see the actuation count is ridiculous, I'll return it within the 30 day return period and if the sensor is screwed, I'll have Nikon replace it. I appreciate the help



Nikon doesn't reset the actuation counter if the shutter is replaced, just so you know.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Jan 31, 2019)

DGMPhotography said:


> ryanrichmond said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead and bought the camera at $489
> ...



Right. I'm kind of hoping I need to have the shutter replaced but I'm guessing it won't have the oil splatter problem.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 1, 2019)

I buy from mpb quite a bit and have been totally satisfied.  They have 2 D600's with low shutter count for 500-600.
Search - mpb.com


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 1, 2019)

Sooo I guess I'm reading this right

I received the camera a few minutes ago, snapped a photo, uploaded it to a shutter count site and the result from CameraShutterCount.com says "1355649"
Does that really say 1,355,649 clicks??

And not surprising, the shutter sticks so bad, I can barely use the camera

Also unfortunately the sensor is completely free of oil splatter


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh wow. That's a lot haha


----------



## Braineack (Feb 1, 2019)

that's impossible.

can you post a link to an image, the image count is within the EXIF.


You would honestly be like the only person with an oil free sensor too -- do a white wall shot at f/16.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 1, 2019)

Braineack said:


> that's impossible.
> 
> can you post a link to an image, the image count is within the EXIF.
> 
> ...




Photo by rryanrichmond

I've checked it on 2 different sites. They both say it's 1.3M clicks


----------



## Strodav (Feb 1, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > that's impossible.
> ...



Nikon rates shutter life at about 250,000.  That's why 1.3M clicks seems so far fetched, so your camera may hold the world record for actuations.  I would send it back.  I have 2 used bodies I bought at my local camera shop who thoroughly checks them and puts the number of actuations on a tag on the camera and has a no questions asked 30 day return policy.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 1, 2019)

I have to believe it's been worked on at SOME point but Nikon has no record and neither does Adorama.
And with the shutter sticking as bad as it currently is, I'm just not very confident in this camera


----------



## Braineack (Feb 1, 2019)

that's crazy, the EXIF really shows that.

maybe it was showroom model?   have them swap it with a different one and try again.   surprised they rated it at E- with that many shutter clicks, does it actually look almost new otherwise?


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 1, 2019)

Braineack said:


> that's crazy, the EXIF really shows that.
> 
> maybe it was showroom model?   have them swap it with a different one and try again.   surprised they rated it at E- with that many shutter clicks, does it actually look almost new otherwise?



The body looks great! I was surprised it had that many clicks on it.


----------



## cgw (Feb 1, 2019)

Send it back and keep shopping. There's no advantage to owning the only camera Nikon pulled off the market for defects. Never mind free shutter transplants, a knock-down initial price and long camera-less waits for Nikon to decide to fix it. It's no bargain if it's not in your hands and working.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wow, that seems impossible to have a decent looking body with that many clicks - even a showroom model. You'd think the shutter button would be worn thin, all the texture on the body worn smooth. Crazy. Maybe somebody had it mounted on a tripod and constantly shot bursts. Or shot only video - what does that do to the shutter count? Interesting to follow along with the story!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 1, 2019)

cgw said:


> Send it back and keep shopping. There's no advantage to owning the only camera Nikon pulled off the market for defects. Never mind free shutter transplants, a knock-down initial price and long camera-less waits for Nikon to decide to fix it. It's no bargain if it's not in your hands and working.



They didn't pull it off the market; they renamed it.   There are three differences between the D600 and D610:

Qc mode
improved WB
the name
so maybe 10 lines of code and new nameplate and dial.

I never had any trouble having Nikon replace mine, nor _*many*_ others on this site.   Used D600s are haning between $400-600.  Used D610s are hanging around $700-900.

it's an incredible bargain to have to wait 10 days [from sending to receiving again] to use.  OP literally just went 7 years without touching a camera.

If you buy a D600, you have the very real possibility of trading it in for a brand-new-in-box D610.  If you buy a used D610 you have no extra guarantees with it.


----------



## cgw (Feb 1, 2019)

They pulled it in the face of possible class action litigation. Life's too short to get on a first-name basis with your local UPS Store counter help--whatever the price. POS that Nikon won't soon live down.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 1, 2019)

Yawn...


----------



## santino (Feb 2, 2019)

I'd contact Nikon Japan.. let them know that your camera has 1.3 million clicks and see what is going to happen. Maybe they will buy it to put it in their showroom etc


----------



## Braineack (Feb 3, 2019)

PO probably put the thing on jpg low, and held the shutter down for a few days to hope to get a new D610 -- probably sold it off the adorama when it didn't spray oil.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 3, 2019)

Seems like the shutter count is more than ridiculous, are you going to return it? I picked up a D800e to replace a D200, the layout is 95% the same so it makes it easy to start using. Prices are getting close to your budget.


----------



## Designer (Feb 3, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> The body looks great! I was surprised it had that many clicks on it.


Even a soiled camera can be cleaned up.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 4, 2019)

Dave442 said:


> Seems like the shutter count is more than ridiculous, are you going to return it? I picked up a D800e to replace a D200, the layout is 95% the same so it makes it easy to start using. Prices are getting close to your budget.



I returned it. It should be arriving at Adorama today or tomorrow.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 4, 2019)

So I know it's not the newest or "nicest" camera but I found a pristine 7100 with a new SD card, battery grip, 2 new batteries, bag and a Nikon 35-80 for $500. Still undecided but all the reviews are good.


----------



## Designer (Feb 4, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> Still undecided but all the reviews are good.


I'll put in a good word for it.  That model gives you a lot of bang for the buck.  I don't know that lens.


----------



## cgw (Feb 4, 2019)

Braineack said:


> IMHO the D7100 is a hard pass.
> 
> The 16MP sensor isnt great and it is plagued with back-focus issues.
> 
> if it was a D7200 I'd say go for it, but a D7100, again, hard pass.



FYI: Nikon D7100 | DX-Format HDSLR with Built-in HDR, WiFi & More


----------



## OldManJim (Feb 5, 2019)

I bought a used D7100 with less than 7K clicks on it for $450, two years ago from my local camera shop. Great camera but I think the price is a little high.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 5, 2019)

I was confusing the D7100 with the D7000; ignore that last post.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 5, 2019)

Let me explain a little more about what kind of photography i plan to use it for and maybe that’ll help generate some suggestions.

I intend to shoot abandoned buildings/locations where the light is often crap and where the need for a rugged body is pretty much a must. A lot of climbing, ducking and worming my way around nasty, dirty places.
I’ve shot this stuff in the past and on more than a couple occasions, i found myself running [from threats].
I like the 600 for its rugged body and great sensor. Yeah it’s $500-ish used but i would prefer to not have to worry about oil splatter and sending the camera off for repair.

In steps the 610 - same camera but as Braineack pointed out, it’s $200-$250 more expensive.
mpb has one with “3” actuations on it for $744 (body only) so i guess the question is is it worth spending the extra and having the peace of mind knowing it won’t give me trouble?

I’m not opposed to other cameras. I just want a good camera with a rugged body and good low light  capabilities. Full frame would be nice as well but it’s not a deal breaker.

#ficklephotographer


----------



## Braineack (Feb 5, 2019)

D7200 with two lens kit just dropped to $699.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 6, 2019)

Braineack said:


> D7200 with two lens kit just dropped to $699.



Where is that?


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 7, 2019)

Is there any reason I shouldn't buy a "well used" D610 for $484 with 56,000 clicks on it?

I called them and the guy told me it has “some scratches” and that his opinion is that it would have been rated GOOD but that because a little rubber piece is starting to come loose near where your thumb sits, that he seems to think that’s why it was knocked down to “well used”


----------



## Strodav (Feb 7, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> Is there any reason I shouldn't buy a "well used" D610 for $484 with 56,000 clicks on it?
> 
> I called them and the guy told me it has “some scratches” and that his opinion is that it would have been rated GOOD but that because a little rubber piece is starting to come loose near where your thumb sits, that he seems to think that’s why it was knocked down to “well used”



The D610 is a fine camera, but it all depends on how you personally handle buyer's remorse.  If you buy the D610, and it works fine, would you be haunted by not going after a D750 or D7200?  Would you be able to concentrate on improving your photography knowledge and skills without buyer's remorse?


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 7, 2019)

Strodav said:


> ryanrichmond said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any reason I shouldn't buy a "well used" D610 for $484 with 56,000 clicks on it?
> ...



I go back and forth with "Oh it's tax season, I'll have X number of dollars to spend on X date" and "I need to be thrifty and just be happy with this nice camera I only spent $500 on."
While I tend to shoot for the upper range of my budget, I can't spend $1000 on a body. It's just not prudent. If I shot professionally, sure I'd get the latest and greatest but I'm a single dad on a budget who wants to shoot for fun and MAYBE the occasional portrait session.
And in the off chance that I want to branch into weddings again, the 610 is more the capable. 

My decision isn't which body to buy, I've decided on the 610. The question really is do I want to buy a "well used" camera? My initial thought is "eww its dirty don't touch it" but then my second more rational thought is "If it works great, who cares if it's got scratches on the case and a little rubber peeling off. You can glue that back on"


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Feb 7, 2019)

Rent one for a few days. Then decide how long you want to live with that camera.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 7, 2019)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Rent one for a few days. Then decide how long you want to live with that camera.



 Is there a story here or was it a general statement about any camera?


----------



## Designer (Feb 8, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> Is there any reason I shouldn't buy a "well used" D610 for $484 with 56,000 clicks on it?


If you are comfortable with that, why not?  56k shots is well under the expected life of the shutter, and you can probably fix the loose part yourself.  

On the other hand, if you want to have more confidence in that camera by sending it to Nikon for a checkup, you should be ready to pay $150 plus shipping (as I recall) plus any repairs that Nikon thinks should be done.  That extra cost is something you may want to consider.  If you do send it in, it will come back looking great, and probably working great as well.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Feb 8, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > Rent one for a few days. Then decide how long you want to live with that camera.
> ...



Just a suggestion. I like many cameras but am picky about daily use. Having it in my hands for a few days tells me if I can live with it. There are some great cameras I just cannot live with and that's how I found out the answer.


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 12, 2019)

Ended up with a nice 610 and a 50mm 1.8
Spent some time playing with it today. I’m hooked


----------



## Braineack (Feb 13, 2019)

enjoy!


----------



## D7K (Feb 13, 2019)

ryanrichmond said:


> Ended up with a nice 610 and a 50mm 1.8
> Spent some time playing with it today. I’m hooked



Looking forward to seeing some shots! Enjoy it...


----------



## ryanrichmond (Feb 13, 2019)

I appreciate all the help, guys!


----------

